# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj një shoqe në Greqi!

## INFINITY©

*Po kerkoj nje shoqen time te femijerise qe ka ikur ne Greqi te pakten para 14 vjeteve. E quajne Emanuela Gjoka dhe eshte nga Fieri. Eshte rreth 25-26 vjece dhe ka vetem nje vella, me te vogel. Vellai e kishte emrin Arbri (ne qofte se me kujtohet tamam). Eshte bjonde, e gjate, dhe elegante. 

Heren e fundit qe kam marr leter prej saj, rreth 10 vjet me pare, ajo ka banuar ne Patra me familjen, por tani nuk e di ku mund te jete.

Ne qofte se e njihni ju lutem me ndihmoni.

Faleminderit paraprakisht.

Deada*

----------


## OO7

Ke ndonje foto ku ke dal me të mundesisht ?

----------


## INFINITY©

> Ke ndonje foto ku ke dal me të mundesisht ?


 :ngerdheshje:  Po ti nuk kerkon as foto te saj, po foto ku ke dal me te thote lol

Po kerkoj ndihme per te gjetur ate jo mua  :perqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

> Ke ndonje foto ku ke dal me të mundesisht ?


LOL 007 cja ke fut kot.

PO DeAdA do ia edhesh tie qe ti marres foton.

LOL sa kam qeshur..

----------


## OO7

Po jo... une ... sdesha ... nejse  :perqeshje: 

Ishalla e gjen shoqe Deada, mendim i mire qe e hodhe ne forum, eshte forum gjigand.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## INFINITY©

> Po jo... une ... sdesha ... nejse 
> 
> Ishalla e gjen shoqe Deada, mendim i mire qe e hodhe ne forum, eshte forum gjigand.


OO7 faleminderit po s'dua perkrahje me fjale une po ec pyet shoqerine andej nga Greqia ate bej  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bledikorcari

me thuaj adresen e letres ose ma dergo me pm si dhe emrat e prinderve te saj qe te kem mundesi ti gjej nga katalogu i telefonave,ka mundesi te kene tel ne shtepi dhe nga katalogu kam mundesi ti gjej.

----------


## feneri

> me thuaj adresen e letres ose ma dergo me pm si dhe emrat e prinderve te saj qe te kem mundesi ti gjej nga katalogu i telefonave,ka mundesi te kene tel ne shtepi dhe nga katalogu kam mundesi ti gjej.


Përpiqu me atë AGe se edhe ajo është në Patra !

----------


## BaBa

deada, po ti na paske marr per te fbi, moj goce, lool


 e veshtir ajo qe kerkon po gjihet ti hysh vet ti kerkimit te shkosh ne patra se me ant ne netit sgjen gje  :shkelje syri: 



shnet.

----------


## INFINITY©

> deada, po ti na paske marr per te fbi, moj goce, lool
> 
> 
>  e veshtir ajo qe kerkon po gjihet ti hysh vet ti kerkimit te shkosh ne patra se me ant ne netit sgjen gje. 
> 
> 
> 
> shnet.


*BaBa ncuk FBI po me mire si Interpol  

Po mire mo cun gjithe keta anetare ne Greqi dhe asnje nuk njeh njerez ne Patra ose te kete degjuar per nje familje me mbiemer Gjoka qe ka aq kohe andej  Te atin me duket ja quanin Bashkim dhe te emen Engjellushe dhe ne Shqiperi kane qene te dy mesues po aty nuk e di. Nejse, po e njeh njeri me thoni.

U pa puna do bej nje kerkese te "Njerez te humbur" lol*

----------


## _Matrix_

Sa vjet kan ne greqi

----------


## INFINITY©

> Sa vjet kan ne greqi


Matrix me qafsh mu po e lexove temen nga fillimi apo po shton postimet  :ngerdheshje: 




> me thuaj adresen e letres ose ma dergo me pm si dhe emrat e prinderve te saj qe te kem mundesi ti gjej nga katalogu i telefonave,ka mundesi te kene tel ne shtepi dhe nga katalogu kam mundesi ti gjej.


bledi letrat kane ngelur ne Fier se kush i mori me vete, po po te kisha adresen shkoja ja beja vete nje vizite, keshtu si pune surprize  :ngerdheshje: 

Dmth, ne Greqi ju nuk paskeni ndonje gje si White Pages qe ka ketu ne USA ku mund te kerkosh numra telefonash ne baze mbiemri? Ose ketu psh ne kemi qe mund te marresh 411 ne telefon dhe ju jep mbiemrin dhe qytetin dhe te japin numrin e telefonit...Greqia nuk paska gjera te tilla?!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## INFINITY©

Do t'i isha shume mirenjohese smod perkates per kete nen-forum ta mbylli kete teme sepse e gjeta shoqen.

Faleminderit in advance  :Lulja3:

----------

